# When girls hit you.



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not hit on you, but physically hit you, on the body. I was just wandering whether this might be a sign that they are sexually attracted to you. Often with female friends, we'll be standing or sitting next to each other, and all of a sudden they will start punching me. In my warped, sexually obsessed mind I have specualted that this may mean that they are sexually attracted towards me, and that this punching is an outlet for their sexual frustration towards me.
Would all the female mebers reply and tell me what I want to hear.

Thanks


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Not hit on you, but physically hit you, on the body. I was just wandering whether this might be a sign that they are sexually attracted to you.


LMAO! Something about that was so funny to me. But either way, I would say yes, usually playful hitting is a way of flirting. I used to do it all the time. When I had people to flirt with or still had the balls to flirt or whatever.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Ummmm...I'm with enngirl. I'd say yes...but you have to read all the other signs as well. I know there are some guys I just feel ultra comfortable with (on just a friend level) but not the least bit attracted to sexually that I can sort of playfight with (for want of a better word).

Was never a big one for this though...I have always found plenty of other ways to let a guy know so I wouldn't rely on this as an indication.



> Often with female friends, we'll be standing or sitting next to each other, and all of a sudden they will start punching me.


Have to ask though...is it provoked, or do they just start hitting you suddenly out of the blue? Are they responding to a comment you made? I find it a little strange that they would just start punching you?

Please tell me there are other signs that might be a little more tangible...I have a friend who does this all the time to guys that I know she is not attracted to at all (she is very smart and pretty hot). She loves the fact that they are attracted to her and knows that this kind of contact gets a guy thinking these things even though she wouldn't go there in a million years so I really think you need to read ALL the signs...if you know what to look for they are definitely there.

Sorry...might not be exactly what you wanted to hear, but that's my take on it.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.
The post was slightly self parodying, but I was genuinely curious.
The reason I speculated this was because it did seem to make sense. It seemed to be a reasonable explanation for why they would behave in such a way. Also I was with a girl recently, who I know likes me, and she started hitting me in such a fashion, which got me thinking.
Epiphany I'm not referring to a specific girl, but the few (3 or 4) girls that have done this in the past may well have liked me. I was talking more generally though, for the benefit of all mankind .


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been told that women 'touching' you, in a non-sexual manner, like a holding your arm or something in a conversation, is a good sign that you're going to be taking the tuna to the hairy axe wound in the not too distant future.

But on the other hand, does getting a kick in the balls mean the same thing?

Ladies - please elaborate.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

My first repsonse when I read the original post was "NO". But then after I read everyone elses response I guess I would agree that possibly YES depending on the context and force of the punching. I guess my experience has been if I'm hitting a guy it's usually because he just said something rude or offensive and it's all I can do to keep from just hauling off an slapping him! Hmmm...maybe I should reconsider my selection of male companions...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> good sign that you're going to be taking the tuna to the hairy axe wound in the not too distant future.
> 
> But on the other hand, does getting a kick in the balls mean the same thing?
> 
> Ladies - please elaborate.


In reference to the tuna, gross.

Also, no, I don't think a kick in the balls is the same thing. Axel, If the girl kicks you in the balls you may want to reassess the situation.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

What if you asked her to.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow Martin...that little comment sure took the glamour out of it. Enough to give me nightmares.



> What if you asked her to.


Axel...have you? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

When girls hit you like that, in a playful way, you can say with some certainty they at least like you. It could be they are attracted to you sexually, but not necessarily. Ive had this happen. Usually the next steps will give the needed clarity. But yes, best to (simply?) ask.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Not hit on you, but physically hit you, on the body. I was just wandering whether this might be a sign that they are sexually attracted to you. Often with female friends, we'll be standing or sitting next to each other, and all of a sudden they will start punching me. In my warped, sexually obsessed mind I have specualted that this may mean that they are sexually attracted towards me, and that this punching is an outlet for their sexual frustration towards me.
> Would all the female mebers reply and tell me what I want to hear.
> 
> Thanks


I can only speak for myself, but yes, that's just what it means. It means if she could put her arms around you and cuddle (or more), she would.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Wow Martin...that little comment sure took the glamour out of it.


  Sorry. It was the least offensive one I have in my repertoire of analogy.

You know Epiphany, I think we are made for each other. Will you marry me please. Ta.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> Axel...have you? Shocked


Yes.

Like I said before, the reason I have speculated this is that it seems to make so much sense. Obviously it depends on the context. I imagine that if a girl had a guy she liked next to her, and she wanted to (as Sojouner pointed out) hug you or more, but couldn't, then some form of hitting would be a fitting outlet.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> You know Epiphany, I think we are made for each other. Will you marry me please. Ta.


Did I web-punch you too many times Martin??? Maybe I should have been sending you web-hugs instead!!! 
Sure...I can't see it being a problem. Shall I invite my husband to the wedding??? Should we wait till after my baby arrives in December or shall I find a lovely white dress big enough to cover my bump? (Sorry...hope I didn't take any of the glamour out of it for you? :wink: )

Was that really the least offensive in your repertoire??? Impressive...give us another sample.

Axel...YES :shock: ??? AND DID SHE???


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> You know Epiphany, I think we are made for each other. Will you marry me please. Ta.


Here we go again :roll: :wink:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Milan...can I deduce from your repsonse that Martin's request for my hand may not be as sincere as he made it sound? 

Does he throw out marriage proposal's like chicken feed? Has he thrown one your way as well?

Oh the pain...l feel such a fool.
Please excuse me...have to go. The words are beginning to blur and I think tears may be inevitable at this point. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, no, you misunderstand me, but not perhaps Milan as that Oz has heard it all before.

I have a DP Hareem you see. I have a beduin-like tent in the middle of the empty quarter in Saudi Arabia, where I indulge in cult-like marriages. You would be wife 302. You'd have to be branded on the backside like a cow, which is quite painful so I understand, but the rewards are worth it.

It's quite an honour, and I'm sure you're husband would be thrilled. Just ask Terri*. On more than one occassion, she's nearly made it to the front of the queue.

(Best wishes for the baby by the way.  )


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh...makes much more sense now. I'll dry my tear-stained cheeks.

Sounds wonderful...302 is a nice even number.

Just one question though...with 301 in your harem how have you not made your 50 by now? Still working your way through???


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> Not hit on you, but physically hit you, on the body


Yeah, I almost got beat up the other day.


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

While it could mean they want you in bed, it often just means they feel comfortable with you and consider you a good friend/want you to be a close friend.

I wouldn't hit a guy if I didn't want to be close to him in some way :mrgreen:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Just one question though...with 301 in your harem how have you not made your 50 by now? Still working your way through???


As I said, there is a strict 'vetting' process. All are branded, but not everyone is lucky enough to get through the audition. Much like that terrible 'X-Factor' program.


----------

